# Kann ich ueber einen Hyperlink auch Ebenen aus einer anderen Seite laden?



## anna sophiea (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

kann ich vielleicht ueber einen Hyperlink auch Ebenen aus einer anderen Seite laden?...


----------



## xxenon (12. Dezember 2004)

Also ich weiß nicht wie du dir "Ebenen aus anderen Seiten" vorstellst, aber du kannst eine ganze Seite als iFrame oder mit PHP in eine Ebene auf der aktuellen Seite legen.

Wenn du wirklich eine einzelne Ebene aus einer anderen Seite in der deinigen anzeigen willst, und diese sich dynamisch ändert (sonst könntest du ja Copy & Paste machen) könntest du diese Seite mit PHP oder ASP parsen und die Ebene rausschneiden =)


Ich seh darin aber ehrlich gesagt gerade keinen Sinn, vielleicht hab ich auch die Frage falsch interpretiert.
Am besten wäre wenn du die Problemstellung mal etwas präziser formulierst.


MfG. xxenon


----------



## hpvw (12. Dezember 2004)

Was meinst Du denn mit Ebene?
Kommt der Begriff aus Deinem Editor oder habe ich in Sachen html irgendwas nicht verstanden?


----------



## anna sophiea (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo und danke erstmal fuer die Antworten...

Die Ueberlegung waere eigentlich die, dass ich gerne aus einer anderen Seite nur die Ebenen einladen moechte, denn wenn ich eine ganze Seite in ein IFrame lade baut es mir die instalierten HintergrundBilder bei manchen Usern jedesmal wieder neu auf und so dachte ich mir, dass es eben praktisch waere, nur eine Ebene in eine staendig gleichbleibende MutterSeite zu laden ....

"PHP oder ASP parsen " sind noch die schlimmeren worte fuer mich wie "HTML", ich versteh zu wenig davon...


----------



## xxenon (13. Dezember 2004)

Dann lass es lieber...

Parsen ist gut und schön, aber aufwendig und auch nicht sehr flexibel bezüglich Änderungen.
Die Inhalte einzulesen geht dabei noch relativ leicht, aber wenn die Ebene z.B. mit CSS formatiert wird und die Vorgaben in einer eigenen Datei liegen, wünsch ich dir viel Spaß ^^.



Aber du kannst ja mal konkret posten, welche Ebene von welcher Seite du in deine einbinden willst, vielleicht kann dir dann besser geholfen werden?!


MfG. xxenon


----------



## anna sophiea (13. Dezember 2004)

xxenon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber du kannst ja mal konkret posten, welche Ebene von welcher Seite du in deine einbinden willst, vielleicht kann dir dann besser geholfen werden?!


Ich hab schon alle Namen und Adressen ausgeschrieben, ich kann das hier nicht posten.... ;-) ....

grundsaetzlich wuerde es mir ja nur darum gehen, ueber eine Anweisung verfuegen zu koennen, die besagt, anstatt eben eine bestimmte Seite ins IFrame zu laden nur eine Ebene aus einer bestimmten Seite zu laden....ich dachte hald es wuerde vielleicht gehen weil die Ebenen ja einen Namen tragen, ....so wie ich eine Seite in einen bestimmten (benannten) Frame deligieren kann, so dachte ich, ich koennte den Weg auch umkehren und eine benannte Eben in einen Frame oder in eine Seite deligieren....

umstaendlich oder?   .

Es ist auch nicht unbedingt notwendig aber es waere hald sehr praktisch.....jetzt habe ich hald fuenfunzwanzig gleiche Seiten mit all dem selben Hintergrund aber mit verschiedenen Inhalten -> plaziert in Ebenen....


----------



## xxenon (13. Dezember 2004)

Ist die Seite mit der Ebene von dir?

Dann könntest du die Ebene in eine eigene Datei legen und in beide Dokumente includen.
Alternativ könntest du (beste Möglichkeit) die Daten aus einem File oder einer Datenbank laden und in jeweils einer Seite formatieren und einfügen.


Wenn es sich aber um eine fremde Seite handelt (davon geh ich aufgrund der Fragestellung mal aus) dann würde ich es wirklich einfach bleiben lassen.


MfG.



[EDIT]
Hab da wohl einen Teil überlesen...



Das Problem ist also der Inhalt, sprich du willst ein Design ohne Frames machen, aber nicht für jede Seite das ganze Layout speichern?!

Wenn das der Fall ist und die Inhalte / Ebenen aus deinen eigenen Seiten sind, dann solltest du wirklich include() mittels PHP verwenden.

Das ist wirklich einfach und du findest ausreichend Tutorials dafür hier...


[/EDIT]


----------



## anna sophiea (13. Dezember 2004)

xxenon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist die Seite mit der Ebene von dir?
> 
> Dann könntest du die Ebene in eine eigene Datei legen und in beide Dokumente includen.
> Alternativ könntest du (beste Möglichkeit) die Daten aus einem File oder einer Datenbank laden und in jeweils einer Seite formatieren und einfügen.
> ...



Das klingt schon mal gut...

(ja alle Seiten sind von mir ( hab mich wahrscheinlich dumm ausgedrueckt) ungeschickte Fragestellung)

Wie kann ich denn "Daten aus einem File oder einer Datenbank laden und in jeweils einer Seite formatieren und einfügen" oder zuerst gefragt wie kann ich z.B. Daten in eine Datenbank laden? Geht das mit DreamWeaver?


----------



## xxenon (13. Dezember 2004)

Glaub eher nicht, dass das per Dreamweaver geht, wäre aber denkbar ^^.

Wenn du noch nie mit PHP gearbeitet hast, include deine Inhalte lieber erst mal direkt anstatt sie dynamisch zu formatieren.


Dazu brauchst du eigentlich nur den Teil der in der Ebene stehen soll in ein eigenes File schreiben und dann an der Stelle includen.

Frag mich bitte nicht, wie man das mit Dreamweaver macht, weil ich habe keine Ahnung ob man das überhaupt kann, ohne in die Quellcodeansicht zu wechseln =).
Wenn du mit PHP arbeitest solltest du erst einmal sicherstellen, dass dein Webspace das auch unterstützt.
Wenn das der Fall ist, schau einfach mal in die PHP-Tutorials-Section dieser Seite, da findest du genügend Anleitungen für include().



MfG. xxenon


----------



## anna sophiea (13. Dezember 2004)

xxenon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem ist also der Inhalt, sprich du willst ein Design ohne Frames machen, aber nicht für jede Seite das ganze Layout speichern?!
> 
> Wenn das der Fall ist und die Inhalte / Ebenen aus deinen eigenen Seiten sind, dann solltest du wirklich include() mittels PHP verwenden.
> 
> Das ist wirklich einfach und du findest ausreichend Tutorials dafür hier...



Super, dann weiss ich wo ich suchen muss, recht lieben Dank fuer Deine Muehe,

gruss Anna.


----------

